# [discussion] bonne pratique sur gentoo ordinateur personnel/

## ayame99

Bonjour,

  Ce topic est lié avec https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7450932.html#7450932 le but est de réunir les informations, discuter de leurs utilités sans polluer l'autre topic, comme on le dit si bien "on a tant à apprendre des autres". 

         Je n ai pas la prétention d'être un expert ou un informaticien mais j ai réussi à avoir un peu d'expérience sur gentoo; je pense que ceci pourra aider beaucoup de gens et même rafraîchir les souvenirs de pas mal de personne moi y compris^^

----------

## ayame99

je pense mettre en premier une commande importante même voir vitale la commande man

```
La majorité de commande sous linux ont une documentation importante pour la consulter il suffit utiliser la commande man 

ex: 

ayame@shibusen ~ $ man emerge

```

ensuite 

```
si vous devez utiliser un paquet mais il est masqué (~votre_architecture) éviter d ajouter ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="votre_architecture" dans votre make.conf utilisez le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords (vous pouvez le créer si il n existe pas), en effet l'utilisation de ce fichier permettra d'installer ce paquet sans accepter tous les paquets masqués
```

----------

## Dominique_71

Toujours pour make.conf, utiliser des cflags surs. Le mieux est d'utiliser ceux recommandé dans le handbook.

Evitez les trucs de l'inénarrable de Red-Hat comme systemd. Si l'idée est bonne, son implémentation l'est beaucoup moins. Donc USE="-systemd" en ce qui me concerne.

Pour un usage personnel, *kit ne sert à rien, donc USE="-policykit -consolekit -udisks -udisks2 -pulseaudio". Mais bon, si tu es débutant, pulseaudio peut te faciliter la vie avec le son. Donc si tu ne sais pas ce que tu fais avec ces USE flags, ne mets rien. Un effet secondaire de ces flags est qu'ils vont virer gnome sans rémission.

Faire des backups réguliers. Sous gentoo, comme tout compiler prends du temps, cela peut être une bonne chose de faire aussi des backups du système.

Pour lire les pages info, il y a tkinfo et pinfo. Avec un GUI plus moderne, "emacs -f info" va très bien aussi.

----------

